# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Current Episode Discussion

## emma_strange

Ok so the other soaps have one, and people keep posting threads about individual episodes so I though maybe we could have a current ep discussion?

----------


## Amz84

My post about Boyd was about todays episode, I was wondering if someone could close it and put it in this thread for me.

----------


## Debs

hiya can aynone fill me in on thursday and fridays episodes pleaase?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Hi! What a good idea. I did notice every other soap have a current episode discussion thread. I think its a good idea. So did anyone watch todays episode? Heres the sypnosis:
  Friday 23rd December 2005
  Karl learns of Susan's engagement and soon confronts Alex-asking why he hasn't told Susan about his illness. Joe accuses Janelle of stealing Audrey.

Discuss!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

> hiya can aynone fill me in on thursday and fridays episodes pleaase?


yeah id like to know what happend them days too as i missed them...

----------


## feelingyellow

> yeah id like to know what happend them days too as i missed them...


that was ages ago lol but http://www.bbc.co.uk/neighbours and go on spoilers!!

----------


## feelingyellow

max was so bad on friday lol - janelle was good though! glad her and lyn made up - and i never saw roo in it before but he's bound to be fab! hope stingray and dylan are ok! especially dylan, lol   :Wub:

----------


## CrazyLea

great eppy tonight!! cant wait till tomorrows now
can this thread be stickyed by the way??
i didnt know there was one, so started discussing tonights episode somewhere else lol

----------


## hayley

Todays eppie was great!!! I was a bit annoyed we didnt see the actual crash! and the end was a bit wierd i thought dylan was drowning- then i relised it was the camera!

----------


## sheilamarie

i really enjoyed todays eppie i hope skys still alive well only time will tell well all i can say is roll on tomorrows eppie  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

> Todays eppie was great!!! I was a bit annoyed we didnt see the actual crash! and the end was a bit wierd i thought dylan was drowning- then i relised it was the camera!


yeah me and my mum was annoyed that we didnt actually see it crash too! that would have been better i think.

----------


## Debbie Meadows

Does anyone know who planted the bomb and was it meant for Izzy?

----------


## Katy

it was a really good episode, i really enjoyed it was the topic of discussion i one of my lessons today. It wa abit hysteical at parts though. Cant wait for tonight.

----------


## hayley

for some reason i cried in todays eppie!!! it was really good though!

----------


## Debs

todays episode made me cry so you not strange hayley. it was just the whole music and the way evryone was reacting it was sad and when connor woke up and serena wasnt there that was so sad.

----------


## feelingyellow

Just watched today's and yesterday's episode. It was really sad yet some what hilarious! Sorry but Serena's acting was like the worst lol, and just the whole thing kinda made me laugh. But it was really good lol, just a mixture of laughter and tears for me!
I wish we could have seen the lives being rescued though, in Corrie when Martin, Kevin and Tommy were rescueing the Platts I found the best bit the rescueing. I probably would have that funny aswell though, lol.
The thing with Zeke was hilarious ... peeing on a cushion!   :Lol:

----------


## Amz84

i cried when i first seen it when it was on in oz, believe me you are going to need your tissues ready for the following episodes.

it was all to do with the music when they were all going to Harolds.

----------


## Cornishbabe

Was I the only one who cried at the memorial service today. I dont know why yeh it was sad but i just couldnt stop crying"

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I actually have missed neighbours for quite a while now. I used to be addicted to it and watch it everyday but i haven't bothered in the past year. I missed watching the plane crash which was a real shame as i wanted to see it but the last time i actually watched was when Susan and Karl split up/Steph's breast cancer/ Dee's death (which was fantastically done) and then i just stopped watching. Anyway i was hoping if someone could fill me in on what has happened so far. Has Lil David and Serena all been killed?

----------


## JustJodi

> I actually have missed neighbours for quite a while now. I used to be addicted to it and watch it everyday but i haven't bothered in the past year. I missed watching the plane crash which was a real shame as i wanted to see it but the last time i actually watched was when Susan and Karl split up/Steph's breast cancer/ Dee's death (which was fantastically done) and then i just stopped watching. Anyway i was hoping if someone could fill me in on what has happened so far. Has Lil David and Serena all been killed?


*Yup Harold lost his son daughter in law and grand daughter the "funeral" for them was today*

----------


## JustJodi

> Was I the only one who cried at the memorial service today. I dont know why yeh it was sad but i just couldnt stop crying"


*I admit I was moved to tears, but I didn't bawl, I was mostly touched by Harold and Sky's euology.*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> *Yup Harold lost his son daughter in law and grand daughter the "funeral" for them was today*


I can't believe Harold has lost his family  :EEK!:   I may start watching from Monday again if i get the time  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

it was so sad today- not watch Neighbours in a long time

----------


## neroc

Neighbours seems to just get better and better! Yeah I cried at the memorial yesturday..I feel so sorry for Harold he has like hardly any family left now!

----------


## LostVoodoo

yep, the show got me yet again! i've been crying at least once a week since the crash happened! it really has been so good, kudos to all the cast they've really impressed me.

----------


## Katy

i only watched the first half because i had my music. Feel so sorry for Sky Janae was well out of order. I got back and my dad said oh there was lots of tears, so in a way im glad i missed it as i would probably have cried.

----------


## neroc

I know. I don't really like Janae. Her character seems a bit up herself. It's like she doesn't care about anyone.
I'm another person who has been crying at least once a week since the crash. I've cried at every memorial episode they've had. And when Stingray and Dylan went to prison. lol

----------


## Cornishbabe

can someone make this sticky please

----------


## feelingyellow

> can someone make this sticky please


Yeah, it'd be a lot easier to find though maybe there should be an Aussie one aswell as quite a lot of people watch those.

----------


## feelingyellow

The funeral was really sad! The sister thing that Sky said was really sweet!    :Wub:

----------


## Cornishbabe

from what I saw in todays eppisode it really didnt seem like the end of the bomb story, so i still dont think it was tony corbet. The way the show went it didnt seem convincing at least karls girlfriend realised he still loved susan!

----------


## LostVoodoo

i know what you mean, it did seem a bit neat and tidy. there has to more to the story than that...although we did get the classic line of "if i had both legs i'd dance on his grave" from Paul!

----------


## Katy

i found it quite funny when Elle put bomb on the scrabble board. That was one scene i never thought id see the Robinsons haveing a friendly game of scrabble. Rachel was funny letting out the big family secret. I wonder whether Katya is another Daughter. Bree dumping Zeke was very funny. She was like "as your so fond of the truth ... Its over"

----------


## Cornishbabe

Katya is the other daughter,rachel said she hurt alex and "she wasnt going to hut him like she did afetr mum died". 
Yeh elle putting bomb on the board was just classic

CAN SOMEONE MAKE THIS STICKY please?

----------


## Cornishbabe

Stefs been dreaming about drew. Its a big wierd to suddenly bring drew back into her dreams and her kissing him. Was it the same actor (he looked a bit diferent).Im glad Roos in jail for what hes done but it doesnt make things any beter form scott and dylan being locked up with him!

----------


## Katy

it was so good seeing Drew today i forgot how attractive he was. It musit be so weird to dream about a dead person.

----------


## LostVoodoo

lol, it is just si random isn't it!? ah neighbours you are so nutty...and susan ranting on about karl was hilarious!

----------


## feelingyellow

Yay! Roo's back in jail!   :Cheer:  Hope Dylan and Stingray get out ... like how Stingray finally settled in ... only to then come across Roo!   :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cornishbabe

yeh bet thats the end of his mr fix it routine

----------


## stacyefc

i thought itwas good today whne sky told paul what she really thinks and said she blamed him.

----------


## CrazyLea

ive missed ALL this weeks episodes!! im not happy. has anything exciting or crucial happened?

----------


## stacyefc

irm well paul seen roo and offered to pay him money if he helps get dylan and scott out of prison. He was going away anyway so he no option really.  Dylan and scott never knew about it and when dylan seen roo in prison he ran at him and had a fight and roo shouted at him "you blew your only chance".

sky had a talk with lou and said she doesn't know wheter she can wait 10 years for dylan.

sky also had a run in with paul and told him straight that she blames him for her familys death.

janae had a go at sky in the coffee shop about her not going to see dylan.

steph was having dreams about kissing drew kirk

janelle and kim are back together and done it in his caravan.

thats all i can think of

----------


## feelingyellow

> i thought itwas good today whne sky told paul what she really thinks and said she blamed him.


Yeah! But I felt a bit sorry for Paul as although it is sort of his fault ... it isn't aswell lol - if ya get me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## feelingyellow

You can try Neighbours Catch-up Lea, http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/neighbours/storyupdates/
Tell's you what happens and gives clips  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i liked Ned and Elle scenes they are so bound to get together, there so cute. Toadie was funny with the wrestling. I preferred the old Connor though.

----------


## stacyefc

i know i don't like the way connor has gone.  i thought sky was quite mean on elle today.  what is going on with ned he bores me the way he acts

----------


## Katy

Great to see Summer back today. Bree was a right cow to her, especially accusing her of talking to Zeke. Max and summer watching the OC was really funny. Its the sort of thing my dad would do.

----------


## stacyefc

oh i ahvn'y seen todays yet am watching the 5.35pm one.  is it the same summer?

----------


## Katy

yeah its the same summer. Im going to watch it a 5 35 as i missed the very start.

----------


## stacyefc

she hasn't been in it for ages.  is she only back for a few episodes?

----------


## Katy

i think shes back for 6. I always wondered where she went but that was cleared up today, shes come back on her holiday from music school.

----------


## stacyefc

she left in real life to concentrate on her school work.

i hope dylans in tonights episode

----------


## feelingyellow

Good episodes today and yesterday!  :Smile: 
I miss the old Connor, although Connor being kind is good - he just seems sad which isn't.  :Sad: 
Ned and Elle are so sweet ... too bad she had to wreck the moment by finding out his secret... 
Bree was a bit out of order with Summer, especially when as soon as Rachel would come into the picture she'd just forget Summer even though she hasn't seen her in months! And then the nerve to say she can't even TALK to an ex   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Summer looks about 9-10 now, when I first started watching Neighbours (June 2005) I thought she looked 15! I think it must have been the way she was dressed today, very little-girlish...

----------


## Katy

i noticed that about Summer as well she lookked much younger. I still cant get over the fact Bree was such a cow.

----------


## Cornishbabe

I feel realy sorry for summer after the way bree acted. Surely she can realise its possible to have more than one best friend. I can see something happening with zeke and summer. 

can this thread be made sticky?

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i felt sorry for summer to and her and zeke had chemistry and i think she looks more grown up

----------


## Cornishbabe

I hope summer stays for longer than a few eppisodes or reapeears oftern She is a really good chacter!

----------


## Katy

i think shes a good character too. I like the relationship that is building between Elle and Izzy. its good to see someone get along with Izzy and not just argue with her.

----------


## megan999

> I hope summer stays for longer than a few eppisodes or reapeears oftern She is a really good chacter!


I like Summer as well. I think she is a good actress  :Cheer:

----------


## Cornishbabe

Can someone make this thread sticky please ??

I wonder why stef is having dreams about drew. Is she going to tell max or is he going to find out on his own.

----------


## stacyefc

what does makw this thread sticky mean?  sorry if i sound thick but i don't no

i like summer too i think bree was really mean the way she walked away from her and left summer standing there.  
i don't no why steph is having them dreams its really weird.

does anyone else hate alex he goes through me

----------


## Cornishbabe

It makes it stay at the top of all the threads so we dont loose it. Its done for all of the other soaps.

The thing is bree has moved on and made new friends, she cant ignore racheal just beacuse summers back for a few weeks. I think reacheal should realise summers only here for a few weeks and give them some space, or try and include her!

----------


## Cornishbabe

Does anyone think that stu is actulary going to beat up scott?

----------


## LostVoodoo

yeah probably. don't you just love how Neighbours try and do gritty jail scenes and then they through in a random crazy storyline like this...and i had wondered why Stu had grown that horrible beard!

----------


## Cornishbabe

Its not really a random storyline. Stu is trying to get them out of jail.It makes perfect sense?

----------


## Em

Given that Roo has sussed out Stu, will Stu be in danger do you think?

----------


## Cornishbabe

Yes. I think he will be in danger but roo deosnt want stu to know he knows.

----------


## Cornishbabe

Stefs dreams the baby going missing in her dream then the box under the floor going missing. Is this all a clue aboutsomething going wrong.Its funny how izzy is trying her hardest to fit in.

----------


## Em

I feel a bit sorry for Izzy. I know she did wrong in the past but I think she really did love Karl. Poor Stu! I wonder how he will get the boys out!

----------


## megan999

> does anyone else hate alex he goes through me


I have made a thread called "The Kinski Family" which talks about them. I don't like any of them!!!   :Rotfl:  The thread is in the Spoilers section cos I made a mistake. Should have been in the general section.

----------


## stacyefc

> I feel a bit sorry for Izzy. I know she did wrong in the past but I think she really did love Karl. Poor Stu! I wonder how he will get the boys out!


she still cheated on him though and lied about the baby and other stuff so i don't blame karl

----------


## Katy

how embarrasing for Steph when Max heard her mention Drew.

----------


## LostVoodoo

it is rather strange that she's now having these dreams about Drew but now bad things are happening in them...

----------


## Cornishbabe

can someone tell me what happened today??

----------


## CrazyLea

noy much really. susan and alex told rachel and zeke that he was dying. rachel went crazy lol. summer and bree made up, and then they upset rachel. rachel and zeke are going to get katya, but they aint telling no one theyre going. 

something happened with izzy and elle and ned but cant remember lol. think izzy told net how nice elle is and stuff and now i think he's warming to her..

----------


## Cornishbabe

ok thanks. sounds like I missed a good eppisode

----------


## feelingyellow

Don't forget about Susan's great line: We wanted to tell you the truth but we couldn't ... so dreary lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Highlight of the ep for me  :Stick Out Tongue:  Though I only saw about half of it, my sis was being annoying so I couldn't watch the full thing... will have to wait til tommorow now!

----------


## CrazyLea

omg emmie did you see the deer thing yet that was halarious i was in fits lmao

----------


## Cornishbabe

Katya seems differnt than I had expected. At least alex has seen her before he dies, its a shame she couldnt just pretend to forgive him.

----------


## feelingyellow

> omg emmie did you see the deer thing yet that was halarious i was in fits lmao


Lmao yeah! I rather liked it though... I reckon him and me could be friends  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
I ain't see the rest yet though grr or today's lol ... too much comp  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cornishbabe

Didnt you feel so sorry for karl when he was the witness at the wedding. Then when he died I felt so sorry for everyone, Susan had married a guy she knew was about to die. It was soo sad

----------


## neroc

Yeah, I felt really sorry for Karl. It must be really hard seeing someone you love getting married to someone else, especially when you know that in a matter of hours she's going to be a widow. I was in floods when Alex died.

----------


## Cornishbabe

Yeh i was crying too. Susan must have known what it was doing to karl

----------


## feelingyellow

It was quite sad... especially after he died and they were all standing outside in the sun yet his body was being taken away  :Sad:  I never really liked Alex and am quite glad to see him go, but I thought he acted last scenes quite well   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cornishbabe

Yeh. Its a shame that his dieing scenes were probably the best hes ever done.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i thought the dying scenes were sad and just so soon after being reunited with long lost daughter whatshername

----------


## CrazyLea

her names katya  :Stick Out Tongue:  
i liked alex and thought it was really sad how he died  :Sad:  it was good though.

----------


## Cornishbabe

> i thought the dying scenes were sad and just so soon after being reunited with long lost daughter whatshername


katya. He died thinkning that she couldnt forgive him aswell.

----------


## Em

Does Katya have the same mum as the other two?

Am i the only one who thought she looked chinease / japanese?

----------


## feelingyellow

> Does Katya have the same mum as the other two?
> 
> Am i the only one who thought she looked chinease / japanese?


I think so, I think the mother was Chinese or Japanese to because Rachel and Zeke are a bit dark but don't have Chinese eyes like Katya.

----------


## LostVoodoo

yeah, i thought the dying and wedding scenes were really sad. but did anyone think that it was completely inappropriate that 30 seconds later we were in prison listening to Stu have a pee?  :Lol:

----------


## kels257

Ha ha never even thought about that at the time!!

I was crying last night when Alex died even thought I didn't particulrly like him. Poor Susan!!  :Sad:

----------


## feelingyellow

> yeah, i thought the dying and wedding scenes were really sad. but did anyone think that it was completely inappropriate that 30 seconds later we were in prison listening to Stu have a pee?


 :Rotfl:  Yeah I suppose it was a bit, but that's Neighbours for you!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cornishbabe

THE BOYS ARE HOME  :Cheer:  No sign of stu though you would have thought hed have been back for christmas. 

A great way for paul and izzy to make "friends" by blowing their electric on christmas day so they have to spend it with you

----------


## lollymay

awww that was so good when the boys jumped out of that box the family back together yey

----------


## neroc

I cried when Dylan and Stingray came home! I don't know why....I'm so emotional! It's good to have them back! And I'm glad to see Dylan and Sky back together!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cornishbabe

IT was good the way they ended the drew storyline. With him saying ive got to go now

----------


## feelingyellow

That was the first Christmas episode of Neighbours I've ever watched! And boy was it fab!
The Dylan/Stingray box thing was so sweet - I didn't suspect it at all and burst into tears lol  :Big Grin: 
Aww Sky and Dylan's reunited! So sweet! I just love the way she ran to him!   :Wub:  
Liked the Steff/Drew stuff especially!
Loved how the Neighbours all got together... real Christmas spirit - well except Harold at the end lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 
10/10 EPISODE!   :Cheer:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i really enjoyed the episode tonight the whole street together and the timmins are back together , but did you see harold's face at the end i think reality is kicking in and he is thinking of revenge hehe cant wait

----------


## LostVoodoo

aw, the Neighbours Christmas Bonanza! it was so much fun. the thing with Drew was rather weird though, didn't quite get it really, but still kinda sweet.

----------


## Katy

teh whole episode was brill. I was so surprised when scott and dyl jumped out the box.

Janelle made me laugh when she said she always forgot a kid.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Janelle made me laugh when she said she always forgot a kid.


Lol, I laughed to! Six kids though... considering it's Janelle - it's just typical lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

whos the other two kids? dylan,scott, janae, and bree

----------


## feelingyellow

> whos the other two kids? dylan,scott, janae, and bree


Bradon and Dwayne - they haven't appeared or anything, just two older Timmins who live somewhere else.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

okay thanks ive never heard of them but thanks

----------


## feelingyellow

> okay thanks ive never heard of them but thanks


They're not really mentioned very much, though Kim did say a few weeks ago 'I've missed out my chance with Bradon and Dwayne but I can still be a father to you guys' to Stingray I think...

----------


## Cornishbabe

oh ok then it isnt the end of the drew storyline. I really dont know where this is going..

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have to admit this is getting weird

----------


## LostVoodoo

it is. the only thing i can link it to is that box. because lynn mentioned that she took it away before christmas and the brought it back. Lil said it had something to do with warding off evil spirts or something, so that's the only connection i can make.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

poor steph though after everything she has gone through she has found another lump, will steph never get a break.

what about harold he has finally cracked

----------


## neroc

i feel so sorry for steph!!!
harold scared me in todays episode. it was so not like him! yeh i think he has cracked

----------


## megan999

Harold made me laugh. He's a great actor. Remember when he had that personality change after he had a stroke?

----------


## Cornishbabe

Can you blame harold for cracking. I wonder whats going to happen when paul or elle realises harold tried to kill him

----------


## Pixie

its soooo sad that the cancer's probably back. For once in her life things are actually going well for steph so of course they have to ruin it!

----------


## feelingyellow

Aww! It's so unfair on Steph!  :Sad: 
Harold was just weird ... so out of character compared to usual ... him creeping up on Paul really scared me! Paul's noises though ... god so creepy!

----------


## kels257

I thought Harold was brilliant!! I do feel quite sorry for Paul though everyone seems to be on his back all the time I think they need to give him a break he's not that bad and he is trying to make up for the wrongs he did.

----------


## x Amby x

Good old Harold! He was great in the last episode!

----------


## Cornishbabe

"An eye for an eye robinson an eye for an eye"What a great quote from harold but doesnt that mean he should kill all of pauls family not paul?

----------


## feelingyellow

> "An eye for an eye robinson an eye for an eye"What a great quote from harold but doesnt that mean he should kill all of pauls family not paul?


Lol yeah... I think Harold's trying to make Paul think Elle and Izzy could be in danger aswell as him...

----------


## stacyefc

i can't get over harold bishop strangling paul and then on todays episode giving him phone calls it is weird watching harold act like that.

----------


## megan999

It's great when Toadie does funny stuff, e.g. egg throwing with Janelle, gives great comic relief to the heavy stuff with Harold & Paul  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im really enjoying neighbours at the minute, harolds losing it, pauls a nervous wreck, and elle is a hopeless dancer

----------


## *-Rooney-*

is iit just me or does it seem that the bird dahl seems to live longer than humans, wasnt he brett starks before he left and gave him to libby who has now left and susan is left with the bird

----------


## LostVoodoo

yeah, he was, but don't forget the amazing lifespan of Bob The Dog too! pets just seem to go on forever in neighbours
and it was good to see Karl back with his guitar the other day!  :Lol:

----------


## LostVoodoo

did anyone get really confused today with all the legal/medical talk between Max, Todie, Lyn and Steph. i don't quite understand how all of this works and it all feels a bit rushed- i'm not used to neighbours being this complicated!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

max wants to prove that steph is not capable of making the best decisions for her own good psychologically, so that then the next of kin (max) would have residence over the choices in her life

hope that helped

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i know its some sort of sexually transmitted disease that janaes ex has tested positive for and now there is a chance that janae could have it too therefore boyd can be at risk too but does any one know what it is and how serios it is, i mean std's vary from chlamadia hopefully its a serious one not one that can be sorted with a course of anti biotics because what is that portrying to the viewers especially the younger ones that it doesnt matter if you catch something just go to the doctor and get tabs.

i hope janae and boyd are clear but i hope this guys girlfriend karen gets told and tested and she has it just to show people how serious these things are

----------


## stacyefc

i felt really sorry for boyd. i don't think janae will have it

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i wish everyone would stop trying to treat steph like she's mad, i know what she is doing is dangerous to herself but she is just being a typical loving mother she wants to protect her baby even though it hasnt been born yet,  i would do the same

----------


## stacyefc

what happened on todays episode i missed it?

----------


## LostVoodoo

Janelle and Dr Karl, wha? did i miss something a few weeks ago or is this the first we've ever supposed to have heard of it? 
either way it is rather hilarious, although in my family we don't bond over possibly having STDs  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i cant remember janelle and karl going together is that true, i must have missed that episode

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah and what was max's remark about being faithful all about.
apart from that nothing much else happened today

----------


## megan999

can anyone tell me what happened in Wednesday's episode (yesterday). What happened between Janelle and Karl exactly??

----------


## RealityGap

> i wish everyone would stop trying to treat steph like she's mad, i know what she is doing is dangerous to herself but she is just being a typical loving mother she wants to protect her baby even though it hasnt been born yet, i would do the same


Well said - I think that I would be doing the exact same thing as she is doing and trust me I am not mad............lol

----------


## stacyefc

janelle and karl were having flashbacks and they can't remember wheter they slept together. karl got a flashback of him having lippy on his face and janelle got one of her taking her boots off. but they can't remember if they actually done it.

they both agreed to say that nothing happened

----------


## *-Rooney-*

nothing much happened today except dylan now has a part in gino's play as angry wayne

izzy is plotting to get elle back home by asking stu to keep an eye on her knowing that ned is jealous when it comes to his bro and his girlfriend, hes obviously had some bad experiences in the past. so the more stu asks about elle the more ned thinks stu is trying to worm his way in between them causing friction causing elle to come home

----------


## Cornishbabe

Nooooooooooooooooooo

Harlod cant confess

----------


## megan999

> janelle and karl were having flashbacks and they can't remember wheter they slept together. karl got a flashback of him having lippy on his face and janelle got one of her taking her boots off. but they can't remember if they actually done it.
> 
> they both agreed to say that nothing happened


Thanks, Stacyefc!   :Smile:  They must have been VERY drunk not to have remembered anything about that night until now!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i missed tonights episode did i miss anything exciting

----------


## neroc

Harold came back from Tazmania, and is about to confess to Paul

----------


## *-Rooney-*

okay thanks i better not miss it tomorrow because i want to see pauls reaction

----------


## Em

also janae told boyd she doesnt want to sleep with him anymore

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why did she say that. she has probably bacome very worried/scared when it comes to std's

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i cant believe pauls reaction to harold's confession sure he was angry but the more he thought of it the more he started to feel sorry for harold, it was izzy's reaction that probably hurt harold the most when she said he was like a dad to her but now she is disgusted with him

----------


## Em

Poor Harold. He went loopy but he is sorry for it.

Izzy shouldnt get on her high horse if you ask me - people in glasshouses shouldnt throw  stones!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i know the best thing is i think she is acting like this for her own good because she knows she doesnt love paul she loves karl and she wants to act like shes the doting partner to paul

----------


## LostVoodoo

what annoys me the most is that she CONSTANTLY calls him Harry, even when she's calling him a murderer!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I Suppose Old Habits Die Hard Though I Mean She Has Called Him That Since She Met Him

----------


## Em

its still annoying though! No one has ever called him harry!!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

doesnt lou sometimes call him harry?

----------


## Em

you may be right there shaza! dont know though - and its still annoying!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

looks like we got our old paul back

----------


## LostVoodoo

and even better, our old Izzy ;)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the thing that annoys me about izzy is harold was acting out of grief technnically i dont think he knew what he was doing, so what is izzy's reason for being horrible to others all the time

----------


## Em

> the thing that annoys me about izzy is harold was acting out of grief technnically i dont think he knew what he was doing, so what is izzy's reason for being horrible to others all the time


she doesnt have one she is just evil and mean! She only looks out for number 1, but i love the character anway!

----------


## CrazyLea

Nah I think Izzy does have a heart somewhere. And yeah sure Harold was acting out of grief, but doesn't really justify it. So I can see where Izzy is coming from.

----------


## stacyefc

yeah izzy was bound to fume because if someone done that to my fella even if it was someone like harold you would fume.  harold did strangle paul afterall

----------


## *-Rooney-*

didnt izzy try to kill darcy so he couldnt expose her baby secret. thats actually worse at least harold had a reason and wasnt thinking rationally after all due to paul and his wrong doings his family are dead and he did do the right thing in the end and confess

----------


## stacyefc

well yeah imean izzy is a cow but shes a god character to watch.  when you think izzy has done some really evil stuff

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg, ned's crutch falling and smashing the family photo and the end of today's ep, that was priceless!  :Lol:  ah neighbours, how you make me laugh...
although i don't quite see what izzy is up to; ok so she splits up ned and elle, so elle stays in erinsborough and stops her dad from going crazy. but surely it's not going to go down well when elle finds out about this, and surely elle will tell Paul?

----------


## feelingyellow

> omg, ned's crutch falling and smashing the family photo and the end of today's ep, that was priceless!  ah neighbours, how you make me laugh...
> although i don't quite see what izzy is up to; ok so she splits up ned and elle, so elle stays in erinsborough and stops her dad from going crazy. but surely it's not going to go down well when elle finds out about this, and surely elle will tell Paul?


Hmm well maybe Izzy will say it was just to spilt up Ned and Elle and he'll forgive her? I don't think he would actually mind as long as he had Elle back.

----------


## Katy

i really dont like Katya shes so evil. 

neighbours is pretty good at the moment.

----------


## stacyefc

[QUOTE=cornetgal]i really dont like Katya shes so evil. 



i don't like her either she is horrible to karl and susan and she never has a smile on her face.


on todays episode i think ned is so stupid the way he is letting izzy be with him.

----------


## LostVoodoo

how hysterical was Izzy in today's ep?! hehe, what a laugh. and Karl in his cycling gear too, a comedy treat today i must say! 

and is it just me or does anyone else think Zeke is being a bit of a brat about this? yeah, he's upset that his dad died and is fearful that other people near him will die, but isn't it nice that he's totally the centre of attention and gets all this fuss about him? and doesn't he notice how much trouble he's causing? doesn't he think that Susan and his sister are greiving too? no-one piad any attention to Rachel and everyone just expects Susan to solider on while they all pander to Zeke!

----------


## stacyefc

zeke is really doing my head in. i like rachel at the moment am glad she is not a goody two shoes in it anymore.

----------


## CrazyLea

Fab episode last night. Was so sweet at the end where Charlie was born  :Wub:

----------


## neroc

Yeah I thought that episode was so emotional. Anyone else here have tears in their eyes?

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah I thought that episode was so emotional. Anyone else here have tears in their eyes?


Me! Had a whole bunch of them! Was sooo sweet!  :Big Grin:  And especially good how they dedicated the whole episode to it!  :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i thought i was going to burst out crying at any second! best episode of neighbours in a looooong time. and yey for summer being there, i thought they were gonna have to do it without her. although did anyone else think that steph's dreams about the grown-up charlie and ozzy were totally random!?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Oh I Had Tears In My Eyes It Was A Great Episode, Although I Did Enjoy The One With The Dreams Too Thought It Was Sad Though

----------


## stacyefc

i think the janelle/angie storyline has been good.  i loved the way she went round to angies house and angie was shouting "gerard". it was funny

----------


## LostVoodoo

hey i missed today's ep, please tell me i didn't miss Karl going to the naturist pool party! and do we have any news from Conor about what his new bird is getting up to (can't remember the poor woman's name!)

----------


## stacyefc

i hate skys lecturer, i thnk he is so iggnorant and he loves himself, i can't beleive sky is starting to like him.

i thought ned was good in yesterdays episode the way he was winding izzy and paul up

----------


## Babe14

Robert is definitely Paul's son, so evil. Think I am going to like him as the best scenes for me are the ones with Paul and Dylan.  Shame Stu and Toadie have gone.

Not too bad at the moment.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

not much happening at the mo is there, although i did like boyd and janae together she has blew it for herself by being too possesive about him and sasha she may as well have gift wrapped him and sent him to sasha herself.

lynn is annoying me at the moment also after all that steph has went through to give birth to a healthy baby she is lucky if she gets the chance to hold him, what a shame

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh and katya's parenting methods are mental, no one can bring two teens up without any rules at all wait until susan gets wind of this

----------


## LostVoodoo

> i hate skys lecturer, i thnk he is so iggnorant and he loves himself, i can't beleive sky is starting to like him.


yeah it is a bit predictable...although he is HOT  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

I have missed quite a few epis of Neighbours as things had slowed down a bit, but I watched last night and quite enjoyed it.

Robert is evil just like Paul, but a good addition. Poor Dylan he doesn't have much luck does he? I didn't realise that Ellie was preggy, guessing it's Ned's???(see you don't watch and everything happens) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Amz84

Elle isn't preggers, Charlie was by her when the shelves fell.

----------


## LostVoodoo

ah yes, the shelves, yet another classic neighbours stunt! seriously, i didn't know that you could be injured so badly by some falling soft toys- and that bit of purple eyeshadow they smudged on her eyebrow as a bruise was very convincing  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> Elle isn't preggers, Charlie was by her when the shelves fell.


I realised this last night when they showed the previous shots :Lol:  ah well who knows..

----------


## Babe14

A bit slow last night but it was o.k.
Although I didn't like Kataya very much at first I think that she may be growing on me and I like the relationship that is building between her and Cameron. 
Wonder what Cameron will get up to next :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

iim only just starting to ge into this,

from what ive seen i like izzy stingray and the copper fella (forgot his name)
cameron is a bit evil,trying to kill a baby and izzy :EEK!:

----------


## emma_strange

Whats going on with rob and the asparagus?!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how much am i not buying this whole mischka storyline she is so annoying and she is taking everything back to the ages when women have to do everything for their men. 
i just think its a waste of a storyline :Wal2l:

----------


## alohachica82

I must say that the episdoes airing in Australia are so exciting!

----------


## Jojo

Please do not post spoilers within the General Discussion threads - thank you.

----------


## alohachica82

I would like to say to Jojomum that my post was not related to anything specific within Neighbours spoilers. I didn't post any spoilers - my post was general and so I put it in the General forum because I thought it was where it was supposed to go. Myabe you should tell people what to write if they want to post in the General or Spoiler forum because it seems like you don't have a clue about what is General or what is Spoilers!

----------


## CrazyLea

In Jojomums defence, you posted something related to Australisa Neighbours.. they're a good couple of weeks ahead of us, and this is *current episode discussion* for Britain.

----------


## Jojo

> I would like to say to Jojomum that my post was not related to anything specific within Neighbours spoilers. I didn't post any spoilers - my post was general and so I put it in the General forum because I thought it was where it was supposed to go. Myabe you should tell people what to write if they want to post in the General or Spoiler forum because it seems like you don't have a clue about what is General or what is Spoilers!


 1) Please don't take that tone with people - it isn't needed or warranted.

2) Your post said - How did **** and ***** come together after saying how exciting the episodes in Australia were.  This is a General Discussion Thread for the UK episodes, not Australia, therefore anything that is posted in here that relates to Australian episodes are spoilers.

----------


## alohachica82

OK I apologise. I didn't realise! I thought it was a General discussion board! You might want to make that clear jojomum!

----------


## Jojo

> OK I apologise. I didn't realise! I thought it was a General discussion board! You might want to make that clear jojomum!


 Make what clear?? This thread is contained within the Neighbours General forum and we are based in the UK.  Therefore all Current Episode Discussion threads posted on here relate to programmes currently being shown in the UK.

----------


## alohachica82

OK I was being incredibly stupid and I apologise! That is all! So where can I post General stuff about Australian episodes?

----------


## Jojo

> OK I was being incredibly stupid and I apologise! That is all! So where can I post General stuff about Australian episodes?


 If you look in the Neighbours Spoiler forum here you will find some of the episode guides to the Australian episodes.  You are welcome to post in there, or begin a thread of your own to discuss the episodes  :Smile:

----------


## alohachica82

Thank you for that jojomum! :Thumbsup:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i missed today's ep of neighbours because they changed the time and it ended up being on the same time as home and away so im just wondering did anything good happen in it today

----------


## LostVoodoo

er...Boyd and janae moved in at the house of trouser (in Connor's room, because they all think he's 'away for a while') after both their parents threw them out. but Max sneakily gave Ned some rent and told him not to tell them. oooh and you missed Karl in leather pants! he though him and Ned had this cool gig, but it was in fact a children's brithday party! oh and Paul and Lyn are closer to getting it on, they had a good business lunch with the baby belt possible investors or whatever, and he booked her a suite at Lassiders for the evening (sepearte one for him) but Janelle was saying to Lyn like 'oooh get in there!' but then when Lyn got to the hotel to give Paul back his credit card she saw him inthe lobby with one of the baby belt investor women *wink wink nudge nudge* and seemed kinda disappointed. oh yeah, and the polcie came round to ask about Kim's dvd business, trying to get Dylan to own up etc and Janelle just blurted out that it was her running the whole operation to try and save him.

----------


## Katy

ooh, Boyd and Janae are living together at the house of trouser how did that happen. What is Janelle like why would she say that if she had nothing to do with it,. I really miss Kim.

----------


## Katy

That was so funny yesterday when Lou went to stop the burglar and it was actually a real one. It was so funny i couldnt stop laughing. How evil is Toadie getting Max to pay and then making Boyd and Janae pay for there keep by making him tea and cleaning. I think Rach and STingray are really cute together as well.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah how cruel is toadie being taking an income from max and boyd/janae, especially since he is supposed to be a lawyer, staying on the right side of the law ( not very lawful is it)

----------


## Katy

I think Ned has a point about Lyn and Oscar shes always shipping him off to other people. How funny did Karl look in the kangaroo outfit what a plonker. Izzy asking Gail to move in. Anyone else think this is just to keep an eye on Paul incase he tries it on with her.

----------


## LostVoodoo

missed todays ep, any chance of a quick update from anyone?

----------


## CrazyLea

Of what I can remember, as I didn't pay very much attention to be honest..

Katya went to see Cam in the prison thing, where he told her that he wasn't the one that did all that before.. she didn't believe him at first, but then after she asked Robert, how he knew her favourite flowers were tulips, she changed her mind and did believe him. So she went to Paul, and told him, but he didn't belive her. Then at the end, Robert asked Paul if he wanted to go on a little break, just the two of them, he agreed.

Who else was in it, ermm Ned and Karl were in it, didn't really have much significance though. Along with Lyn and someone else, who I can't remember right now. But all in all, it was mainly the whole Robert thing that was important tonight, that you may need for next time. 

Hope this helped a little.

----------


## LostVoodoo

cheers for that! i knew Rob would come unstuck in some way like that soon...

----------


## stacyefc

i hope sky and dylan hurry up and get back together i hate him and elle being together they don't suit

----------


## Bryan

I've tuned in today, not seen it for a few months

What the hell has happened to Bree!? Talk about a transformation!  :EEK!:   Geek to Goth in a matter of months! that was certainly a shock!  :Lol:

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

I want Sky and Stingray to get together, they're just funny as a couple. The whole Dylan and Elle thing works: they obviously really like eachother to sacrifice a lot but Elle's a little too controlling for my liking.

I like Bree, she's like the median (dunno if that is a word) of the soap. She 'tries' to help out.But yeah the goth thing did freak me out too.

----------


## EE Rocks

> What the hell has happened to Bree!? Talk about a transformation!   Geek to Goth in a matter of months! that was certainly a shock!


Yeah, she been like that for a couple of months now. I much prefer her a goth than a geek!! :EEK!:

----------


## LostVoodoo

yeah i'm quite liking goth bree, although surely the neighbours budget could have run to a better wig!?

----------


## stacyefc

i think elle is realy evil pretending to be sick to keep dylan, she must be really desperate to do that cos she knows that he really loves sky.  i really can't stand elle. i wish dylan and sky get back together.

----------


## LostVoodoo

yeah i know what you mean, i really feel sorry for Dylan, everyone's really screwing him over!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

elle really is paul's daughter, although it backfired on her when cam gave her the pill to take and she had to get her stomach pumped

that my friend is what you call karma

----------


## LostVoodoo

i really didn't get that at all, i mean come on, he had salt water for her, just throw it up woman! or stick the pill under your tongue, it's not that complicated! 
and omg Lou's tattoo  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

lou obviously is losing the plot if he doesnt realise he has that tattoo

----------


## *-Rooney-*

can someone help me i missed a couple of episodes, what exactly is wrong with izzy? i just tuned in when she was sitting in doctors office saying that they must be wrong and asking how long she had?

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

She found out she's pregnant, I think..

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh if thats true it will be karls after that night he thought she was susan

----------


## LostVoodoo

oh can i just say, that is one of the bet episodes of Neighbours i have seen in AGES! the relationships between everybody, the drama, a bit of twin daftness thrown in, it was fabulous! can't wait til tomorrow!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> She found out she's pregnant, I think..


if its only a case of finding out shes pregnant then why is she suddenly turning into mother theresa and best pals with carmella even offering her , her car, sounds more like shes ill than pregnant

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

yea, i got confused about that, maybe she just realised that she has no-one and she needs someone.. therefore getting her all moral and stuff.

----------


## LostVoodoo

the reason Izzy's acting like that is because   Spoiler:    she is pregnant, its all part of leading up to her leaving.

----------


## LS2410

if she is pregnant who is the father of her baby? and how is she gonna leave.
i really fell sorry for sky because she doents no that  Spoiler:    dylan is actually is the father of her baby and karl made a mistake about the date of conception

----------


## LostVoodoo

> if she is pregnant who is the father of her baby? and how is she gonna leave.


  Spoiler:    Karl. remember she slept with him a few weeks ago? and she told susan as well. if you read the spoiler threads about izzy leaving it all there.

----------


## CrazyLea

Elle is so nasty!! Playing with Max's mind like that. It's horrible. And using Charlie in all of it is worse! Poor kid.

----------


## LostVoodoo

its all a bit odd isn't it? i've never really worked out if we're supposed to like Elle or not. she just randomly changes into Izzy now and again.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the storyline with the pet therapist is way behond tedious, as if someone as intelligent as susan would even consider paying 90 dollars an hour to try to mend the relationship between the dog and karl, the show has enough good storylines going on at the moment so why add such an idiotic in

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Elle is so nasty!! Playing with Max's mind like that. It's horrible. And using Charlie in all of it is worse! Poor kid.


Elle can be nasty like what she done to dylan to stop him going back to sky.
But Elle has lost her brother, not just her brother he was part of her trip let (if that made sense) shes not seeing thing right shes grieving in her own way, yes shes being nasty but i think she seems to believe her brother deserves justice. Shes young confused and definately not thinking straight

----------


## LostVoodoo

ok, i missed the last 2 eps so i was rather lost today. how does falling off a garage roof make you impotent?!  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i havent saw todays yet since i watch it at 5.35 so now im the lost one lol

----------


## Katy

OMG, how dramatic, with the Dylan and Stingray thing. I think Rachel is being a bit silly if she thinks that things can be the same now hes the father. Theres also something not right about teresa, shes a bit odd, the way she wanted to stay in the hospital. It was really sweet with Dylan and Paul at the end, hes a bit like a father figure to him. I thought Karl was nice looking out for Rachel as well, although when he said all those things about stingray he seemed a right nutter.

----------


## Jojo

I missed yesterdays...did Dylan reveal to Stingray that he was the father of the baby??  What happened?

----------


## Katy

Yeah they were on that rooftop thing, and he said to stingray he was the father. Dylan went home with his shirt all torn after the earlier fight and everyone thought that hed hurt scott but he hadnt. Then Stingray went to the hospital to see Sky and they hugged and talked for a bit, then Scott went home and Janelle told hmi to pack his bags.

----------


## babyblue

I really thought he would push him off the roof but then her just went and hugged him.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

OMG dylan took the baby from the hospital not stingray, i would never have thought that.

----------


## LostVoodoo

OMG IT WAS DYLAN?! i missed today's ep, and was just coming on to ask what happened  :Lol:  hwo did they find out?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

grr i missed it, but i still had a feeling it was him.

----------


## CrazyLea

LostVoodo:- 
At the end we saw Dylan holding Kerry, and he said something, but can't remember what.

----------


## stacyefc

i can't remember what he said either. i hope dylan and sky get back togther tho. i hate elle so 9i hope he doesnt get back with her

----------


## CrazyLea

Aw, who else thought the kiss between Toadie and Steph was really cute  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Couldn't believe Katya beat up Ned  :Lol:  It was funny though. Go Katya  :Cool:

----------


## Katy

i dont get this program anymore. I actually thought it were weird when we saw the characters we actually knew about. It was a sweet moment between Toadie and Steph. It was bound to Happen.

----------


## Babe14

Neighbours just got interesting again, Paul R is back :Wub:  

Taking to the new characters, espec Will, Fraser and Pepper, Rosie slowly warming too.

Katya I hate.

Toadie and Steph lovely, he is much better for her than Max. For startrs he is fun.

----------


## Jojo

How frustrating was that ending though!  

And the results are......duh duh duuhhhhhhh

I only manage to catch it once or twice a week, but wish it was more often.

----------


## CrazyLea

> Toadie and Steph lovely, he is much better for her than Max. For startrs he is fun.


I prefer Steph without Maz. I do like him, but Stephs more fun without him, I'm starting to really like her again at the moment lol.


Barm barm barrrrrm  :Stick Out Tongue:  I wonder who it is  :Big Grin:

----------


## LostVoodoo

grrr how annoying indeed!
and what's with the girl Boyd randomly got it on with?! i'd gotten over my hatred of him in lie the last year but i think it might be zooming back!

----------


## LostVoodoo

aaaaaaaaargh! missed today's ep! what happened? how did the whole father-of-kerry thing turn out?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Dylans the dad, he has got a solisitor to fight for his rights to see as much of Kerry as he want's. Sky left ot go see Joe and Toby without telling Dylan.
Stigger went camping with the two idiots. Karl is kicking himself, and Janelle want's to sue him for all his money. Oh and Loris told Harold that it was her that swapped Bree at birth.

I think that should cover it all :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

Dawny beat me  :Lol: 

Quite a good episode. Glad that Dylan's the father (Nothing to do with how I hate Sting, of course  :Stick Out Tongue: ) But Dylans so much better I feel. 

And god help Loris when Janelle and the other Timmins' find out  :Ninja:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Oh and Loris told Harold that it was her that swapped Bree at birth.


what?!  :EEK!:  omg, why?

and thanx for the update!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

OML you all gotta watch today epiosde, Stephs last scene is awsome, wow she's got a right hook, i don't think'd want to annoy her!

----------


## Jojo

> OML you all gotta watch today epiosde, Stephs last scene is awsome, wow she's got a right hook, i don't think'd want to annoy her!


It was a brilliant one wasn't it!!!  :Cheer:   :Lol: 

Karl and Susan - ah leave her.... SMACK  :EEK!: 

Totally deserved!!  Although I was surprised they went through with it in the first place

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i've so gotta watch it again tonight, just for that bit. I laughed then screemed and then was shouting wooo go Steph! lol

----------


## LostVoodoo

ooh you guys have got me excited now. can't wait, 20 mins to go!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

And it was just as good the second time of watching  :Thumbsup:

----------


## LostVoodoo

y'know, i've been thinking about the new characters in neighbours now they've been with us a while now. and i have come to conclusion, i like the girls but not the boys. Pepper and Roise are funny, and the actresses are very good at portraying girls who are becoming friends fast even though they're very different people. but Fraser and Will are so boring! zzzz hope this perks up soon...

----------


## CrazyLea

I agree kind of. I like Pepper and Rosie. And I like Frazer, but I find Will rather boring. 

Good episode tonight. Poor ole Toadie  :Crying:  At least he's okay  :Big Grin:

----------


## LostVoodoo

bah, missed neighbours today coz of the bank holiday! anyone see it, what happened?

----------


## megan999

For Whom Janelle Tolls - source - Neighbours website


Carmella is knocked for six when Will's older brother Oliver arrives with shocking news: Will has done a runner. Noble Oliver explains that he was actually the backpacking Barnes brother, weak Will had simply used the story as a good cover for his adventure in Ramsay Street. Carmella quickly realises that Oliver Barnes is the man Will always wanted to be and is drawn to him despite herself. Determined to put compulsive liar Will behind her, she refuses to wallow. However she suffers a setback when scheming Lolly gets her kicked out of the Bishop house!Dylan persuades Paul to drop Janelle's assault charges so that Elle won't get caught in the middle of a Timmins/Robinson family feud. However Paul is only too delighted when, at the police station, Janelle attacks him again giving him just cause for taking out an Intervention Order. Paul happily admits to Elle that he set Janelle up and dares her to tell the police. As he anticpated, she stays guiltily silent, unable to dob on her own father. 
Rosie and Frazer's romance is blossoming, despite the fact that Rosie's nasty cold has put something of a dampener on proceedings. However, it isn't long before Pepper puts two and two together and realises that Ringo and Frazer are related to Rosie's former fiancÃ©. What exactly is Frazer playing at? 
Lolly tries to get people to notice a mysterious bruise on her shoulder but no one picks up on her cry for help.
'Rick' (also known as Ringo) has his first day at Erinsborough High and immediately sets his sights on Rachel.
Bree discovers Zeke already knew she hated Willow!

----------


## CrazyLea

I don't know which is worse Janae and Boyd or Glenn and Boyd... I like Boyd and Janae separatly, but never have been a fan of them together. (It's also weird, I have a mate called Glenn Forrest haha.. he's a boy though.. still funny.)

Anyway.. I reallly want Steph and Toadie to get together, you can see the chemistry there.. I was hoping we were going to see them having their night in... maybe we will.. but I bet toadie would come up with some excuse if Steph told him how she really felt.. wheras we all know how Toadie really feels.

----------


## brenda1971

I was watching neighbours and noticed that lyn was missing did she not marry paul

----------


## Cornishbabe

todays eppisode was so sad, i had tears at the begining of the eppisode

----------


## LostVoodoo

i know, it was so sad. although i liked the way they didn't make a huge palava of it, they just took him away in the ambulance. its very scary to think that people do just die like that.

----------


## paulks

HELP!!! Does anybody have a copy of today's episode (Stingray's funeral) which they could get to me in some format??!!!

SKY + mucked up in a big way today for me!

----------


## paulks

> HELP!!! Does anybody have a copy of today's episode (Stingray's funeral) which they could get to me in some format??!!!
> 
> SKY + mucked up in a big way today for me!



PLEASE HELP !!!!!

SOmebody!?

Pretty please!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by paulks
> 
> 
> HELP!!! Does anybody have a copy of today's episode (Stingray's funeral) which they could get to me in some format??!!!
> 
> SKY + mucked up in a big way today for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well this prob isnt what you were looking for but i missed the funeral also and really wanted to see it so i went onto youtube and typed in neighbours stingrays funeral theres a few clips of it some last 10 mins and it does give you the guist of the whole episode especially if you watch a few of them.  sorry if this is of no help to you but you should try it even though its just on youtube i still cried

----------


## LostVoodoo

i've missed the last two eps, what's going on?!

----------


## megan999

> i've missed the last two eps, what's going on?!


Here's what happened......

"Just What the Doctor Frauded" Thu 21 June 2007

Susan's first call from Karl is interrupted when her old flame Father Tom Scully turns up on her doorstep. Explaining that he has left the priesthood for good, he declares that he has never stopped loving her and is ready to offer her the relationship she wanted back in the day. He's appalled to hear that she has taken Karl back, insisting that she deserves better. Feeling dangerously insecure about her marriage already, Susan orders him to stay away from her. Unfortunately, Tom confesses that it won't be that easy: he's the new principal at Erinsborough High.

Dodgy doctor Charlotte Stone sets up shop in Karl's old surgery. Boyd applies for a job as her receptionist with absolutely no idea that she's a fraud intent on conning Erinsborough out of as much cash as she can get. Carmella begs Dr Stone for help with her insomnia and is won over but Charlotte, secretly using student Boyd for medical information, places Carmella on mood-altering medication she may not even need.

Watching Oliver's selfless concern for Alan Napier, Elle realises she's no longer acting: she's really falling for him. Unfortunately, her revelation comes just as Oliver and Carmella are starting to rekindle their relationship.

Janae keeps having flashes of insecurity about Boyd's infidelity. She seeks Susan's advice, wondering if there's any future in a relationship where the trust has been destroyed. Although rattled by Tom's denouncement of her remarriage, Susan insists that she had no qualms about taking cheating Karl back. Janae admires her bravery and maturity but Susan admits that they're not really very different.


"Give Priest A Chance" Fri 22 June 2007

Susan is shocked by the news that Tom Scully is the new principal of Erinsborough High, partly because she thought the job was hers and partly because her ex-lover is now her new boss. Coming quickly to her senses she insists that they can leave the past behind and work professionally as a team. Reaching out to her as a friend, Tom coaxes Susan into revealing the truth behind Karl's disappearance to London. His support proves invaluable when Karl calls to let Susan know he'll be extending his stay overseas.

Boyd plans another romantic date in an attempt to win back his wife. Meanwhile Janelle counsels Janae not to return to Boyd simply because she's vulnerable after Scott's death and in need of comfort. Having had time and space to think about it, Janae realises she can't forgive Boyd for his infidelity and tells him their marriage is over. Boyd is left to use desperate measures to stop his wife from leaving...

Doctor Charlotte Stone continues to endear herself to the residents of Ramsay Street. When Paul books an appointment to discuss his recent mysterious symptoms, it appears he might finally have met his match.

Rachel discovers that Lolly withheld a message from Ringo asking her to meet him. Lolly claims that she simply forgot but when she saves the day with an alternative solution to Ringo's living situation, Rachel snaps. She asks Lolly outright if she's in love with Ringo, informing her that after everything with Stingray she's too exhausted to fight and will simply walk away if that's what Lolly wants. Her genuine feelings for Ringo too strong to deny him his happiness, Lolly lies in order to keep them together. 

SOURCE: OFFICIAL NEIGHBOURS WEBSITE

----------

LostVoodoo (25-06-2007)

----------


## LostVoodoo

wow, i cant believe i missed the return of father tom! omg, thanx for that!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

omg did i misss something has glenn left and boyds trying to win janae back, he should never have cheated in the first place and they'd still be happily married

----------


## megan999

> wow, i cant believe i missed the return of father tom! omg, thanx for that!


You're welcome. I wish he had never returned - can't stand him. And that stupid bit of facial hair under his bottom lip  :Sad:  like Stuart used to have.

----------


## megan999

> omg did i misss something has glenn left and boyds trying to win janae back, he should never have cheated in the first place and they'd still be happily married


Yes, she has left. She was not pregnant after all. I think she said she realised Boyd was still in love with Janae. Not a fan of Glenn!

----------


## CrazyLea

Due to work, I missed the first about 15 mins of Neighbours  :Sad: . Can anyone tell me what happened with Pepper? 'Cause when I saw the end she was fine and back home, and someone said something about drinks getting spiked?? Is that what they thought had happened? 

Sad to see Steiger go tonight, I like Steiger, he's cool. Anyone know how long he's gone for?? If he is coming back that is.. 

Can't believe Sky stole the ashes, she's being so silly bless her. She needs to realise what Terrence really is like, and soon  :Sad: .

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes they really think that her drink was spiked, no-one has worked out that Mary is a phyco yet! lol

----------


## CrazyLea

:Lol:  Oh gosh. 

Me and my mate were talking about it on the bus earlier, and we were thinking, it's a bit strange to trust your "stalkers mother". You'd think something was odd really, wouldn't you? Or at least be weary.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

It is wierd that she trusted her 'stalkers' mother  :Lol: But I guess Peppers just a bit naive.... :Stick Out Tongue:   so frustrating though how her efforts to get help were dismissed by Rosie and Janae  :Wal2l:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i dont understand why she made the first visit to mary in the first place, i guess she is a bit too trusting.

but her efforts for help were very vague, for a start rosie didnt hear her but put yourself in that position, if a friend of yours went missing then phoned you and you couldnt hear anything you wouldnt just hang up and continue kissing your lad would you , 
as for the phone call to janae talking about her mum having a lad isnt going to tell janae anything, janae just thinks shes still stressed

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Aww Rosie got rejected! Why did Frazer say no?  :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

because he wanted to propose to her!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Big Grin:  yeah, was just random when it just ended like that  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Sweet how he got her back and then proposed though  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i like them as a couple i think there well suited.

whats with pepper why didnt she tell anyone about mary.

poor sky imagine being in prison for something she didnt do and being away from your baby daughter and to make it worse shes now sharing a cell with scary mary.

As for the tom /susan/karl love triangle im glad susan realised she was meant for karl and im glad toms leaving his obsessiveness over susan was a bit OTT

----------


## LostVoodoo

> poor sky imagine being in prison for something she didnt do and being away from your baby daughter and to make it worse shes now sharing a cell with scary mary.


its because they only have that one cell set, remember when Lou and Darcy had to bunk together?  :Lol:  

btw, who is this random boy that Paul seems to be hanging with? and does paul really have a brain tumour, or was it the dodgy doctor who told he has one.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

he met this random guy when he stole his breakfast from him at lassiters and lets just say they have bonded sort of.

i think he does have a brain tumour  remember when he was in the school and an alarm went off and the sound of the alarm made the pain in his head unbearable and he sort of collapsed on the stairs although he was still aware of what was going on

----------

LostVoodoo (11-08-2007)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> he met this random guy when he stole his breakfast from him at lassiters and lets just say they have bonded sort of.
> 
> i think he does have a brain tumour  remember when he was in the school and an alarm went off and the sound of the alarm made the pain in his head unbearable and he sort of collapsed on the stairs although he was still aware of what was going on


ah right. in both those cases i had seen all that, but thought there was something else going on. like the boy, have we seen him anywhere else etc thanx

----------


## LostVoodoo

:Lol:  paul's imaginary friend! that was hilarious! i KNEW there was something dodgy about him!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Just got back from holiday and caught neighbours...Paul has an imaginary friend!  :Lol:  I know it's bad but that made me laugh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think oliver is more suited to elle than to carmella and i think oliver knows that himself deep down but he is staying with carmella out of guilt or duty as he doesnt want her to start back on the tablets that she was on because of him.

another thing i was wondering, paul went to all that effort to try to get to know his kids, elle, robert and cameron despite the consequences now roberts in a psyciatric hospital and cameron is dead and elle has taken him for everything he has got. but why hasent he ever mentioned his other son andrew the child he had with christina

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well it looks like charlotte is very close to being found out, especially when boyd told her what paul was diagnosed with and she said oh thats good.
its a brain tumour how is that good

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

That episode was good, everyones finding out that Charlottes a fraud! She made a right slip up there didn't she! "oh I thought it was something bad like a brain tumour"  :Rotfl:  The look Boyd gave her  :Lol:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i love the way Boyd just magically knows EVERYTHING about medicine now he's been at med school for like 8 months.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I cant believe that boyd knows the truth and he even started to suspect deep down that he is the real murderer but instead of help get sky off the hook and out of jail, after all they were close once upon a time, he would rather just skip town with her what is wrong with that boy seriously.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

He didn't realise she was a murderer until he was in the general store and heard them talking...he wrote that letter _before_ he found out. I think Boyds the only one who knows she murdered Terence though...or did the others figure that as well?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the others figured out he was terences accomplice, but boyd figured out before they left so there was nothing forcing him to go he could have just said he changed his mind

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmm well I think Boyd may change his mind, or he's just pretending or something. I don't think Boyd would leave Sky in prison if he truly knew. That's just not him.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Missed yesterdays episode because they didn't repeat it at 5.30..It's so annoying when they do that  :Thumbsdown:  

Still, I looked on the website, and go Boyd! Can't believe Charlotte said Boyd was the murderer!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

OMG I cant believe it i actually felt sorry for elle and paul today more for paul though because he had to find out that his dad and helen had died and he had lost his leg all over again and learn that him and gail split up, Elle looked devastated though when she kept trying to convince him that she is his daughter but he says even if it is true i dont know you,

anyone else see the sparks between janae and ned

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah I felt sorry for Elle and Paul too. I hope that he gets his memory back soon, and that he and Elle will be fine.. but that probs won't happen knowing soapland  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I noticed the sparks between Ned and Janae.. deffo something there. 

  Spoiler:    And I'm liking the way the Ringo and Carmella stuff is progressing..

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Think you're onto something there about   Spoiler:    Ringo and Carmella, bet Oliver is going to get with Elle and the same with them too or something like that  :Stick Out Tongue:    

Ned and Janae, definately something there! It's like they don't want to admit they like each other  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Poor Elle and also Paul having to relearn all the memories, but maybe Paul can become a better person after this?  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

> anyone else see the sparks between janae and ned



Yes i noticed that also  :Ponder:   :Ponder:   :Ponder:   :Ponder:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Just saw Lou and Andy from Little Britain on neighbours.  :Thumbsup:   :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah me too they were in the the  bar steph owns

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Poor Frazer, finding out about what happened to his brother... :Sad:  

I like Adam (Foz from hollyoaks) now he's on neighbours he takes his top off more  :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LostVoodoo

ok, i missed so much of today's ep- what's going on?! who was the old man oliver and elle were talking to? what was all that about his parents?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I didn't see any of it!!  :Sad:  Tell me what happened too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Little Mickey is so cute!  :Smile:   Loved the story with him, Ned and Janae today.  Paul was really great too.  He's so different now he's "nice Paul".  Wonder if he'll go back to his old ways?

----------


## LostVoodoo

aw how cool was the wedding! loved rosie's dress, and i was so surprised they got Rocco out for the day, how nice. and wooh in typical neighbours style Fraser is out of his chair and leaping around like a gazelle!  :Lol: 
didn't see the car crashing coming, how scary and toadie was driving. oh dear.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:EEK!:   :EEK!:  Noo didn't realise that episode was today Damnnn! Missed it! Ohh well, will have to watch tommorow's for sure!  :Cheer:

----------


## CrazyLea

It was really good. Rosie was funny at the beginning haha. Glad that Rocco didn't do anything stupid  :Big Grin: . Can't wait for tomorrow!!

----------


## LostVoodoo

what an exciting episode! gotta love neighbours for really going for it at times. although i missed the very end, is Ringo in a coma?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yep, he's in a drug induced one..

----------


## *-Rooney-*

OMG who else is hating tim the other lawyer.

Cant believe the way kirsten is manipulated mickey into choosing to live with her

----------


## JustJodi

*I think that Tim is a horses ****,,And I do not like ned's ex g/f Kristen ( is that her name ) the manipulative  baitch..*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what the heck is going on with susan at the minute how on earth can going through the change cause her to hit bridget, drive away and forget about it?

I hope bridget and declan manage to sort things out because they are so suited and thats normally how some of the best soap couples happen (when they hate each other at the start)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think Susan's acting was amazing last week.  Really dramatic episodes, and just goes to show that Neighbours can really put the prime time soaps to shame sometimes.

----------


## Abbie

Poor Susan, it really made me cry this week

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yes, it was really moving wasn't it?  Susan's acting superb as ever!

----------


## Abbie

I know, she really is a great actress, I havent watched neighbours properly since I was little and watched it with my gran, but since its move to five and the omnibus I can watch it

----------


## Abbie

Im addicited to Neighbours at the moment, thats another soap to add to my list!

----------


## Jojo

I just want to say that I really dislike the whole Ned, Kirsten, Janae thing.  Its like, Janae does something, Ned has a go, yet its in response to Kirsten.  Or Kirsten lies and Ned believes Kirsten and not Janae.

When they were in Oakey - Kirsten kisses Ned, Janae pushes Kirsten (even though she didn't know then about the kiss) yet Ned shuns Janae - wtf?!?!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------

CrazyLea (25-03-2008)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Ned is the most annoying actor in the show, even Mickey does better than he does, they should get rid of Kirsten and Ned.

----------

CrazyLea (25-03-2008)

----------


## Jojo

Slightly *ahem* wooden me thinks.

I just find him so irritating - even after Janae told him about Kirsten, and him not believing her and believing Kirsten he then still tries to make Janae feel like she's to blame with everything.

She could do so much better!

----------

CrazyLea (25-03-2008)

----------


## Abbie

I find Ned really annoying and Ive only been watching it for a few weeks now!

----------


## Jojo

Can someone give me a razor and let me shave that daft tuft of bumfluff off his chin aswell please?!

 :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

:Rotfl: .
Stuart used to have that too didn't he? But thing is with Stuart I thought it was hot  :Angel: .. now with Ned I just hate it  :Stick Out Tongue: . Think it's just because I hate Ned as a whole!!! GRRRR   Spoiler:     is he one of the many leaving by any chance?   .

On a separate note - how pretty was the street today  :Stick Out Tongue: . I thought Rebecca's was the best. Also, I am really bored of the whole Carmella/Marco thing!! *Yawns*. I like Carmella when she's with Rosie or Frazer though, so I think it's just Marco that makes it boring for me  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah im bored of the marco/carmella thing already. 

Carmella is a good character as a whole just not with him

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes you are corret with your spoiler Lea, and praise be of that  :Big Grin:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Your spoiler has made my day  :Lol:    Spoiler:    Ned is so annoying! Wahay for him leaving  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

I was looking up some stuff about the families in neighbours and its makes me so  :Embarrassment: , I always thought that Ned and Steve, were like son and father, I have no idea what made me think that lol!  :Lol:

----------


## Jojo

Are they not then?!  :Embarrassment: 

Are they related? I just assumed they were father and son or uncle and nephew or something, but have never worked out, or looked to see what they were?

Help?!  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Ned and Steve are brothers (along with Stuart)

----------


## Abbie

> Ned and Steve are brothers (along with Stuart)


lol, ems yeah they are brothers, I was so shocked

----------


## Jojo

Brothers?! Blimey - I would definitely have not said that  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

I know, its so werid, I only found out as I was confused who was related to who and how, what a shocker that was

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Whos Steve? :Lol:  in the context of is he in the soap or has he left?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

Steve as in, Steve and Miranda (sp?)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeah is he that Steve? Because I don't remember a different Steve  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

Yeah, that steve, from the Parker family  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jojo

So, Steve, Stuart and Ned are the Parker brothers with Steve being the eldest, then Ned, then Stuart - am I getting it right?!  :Lol:   (I'm easily confused lol)

----------


## CrazyLea

According to Wikipedia it goes.. 

Steve (42), Stuart (doesn't say an age) then Ned (24).

So Ned is the youngest. Quite a big age gap between Steve and Ned so it's easy to see how you can get confused as to their relationship!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

And Steve was Drew's (Libby's husband) best mate! Don't you just love how thy try and link everything and everyone together lol

----------


## Jojo

Hmm yeh I suppose Stuart probably was looking a little older - that bum fluff on the chin must run in the family  :Lol: 

So does Libby and Steve get on then? (I haven't watched for a couple of days - can you tell??!!  :Lol:  )

Theres always a connection somewhere along the line isn't there lol

----------


## CrazyLea

As far as I remember they haven't really spoken :s. I think when there was that Oaky reunion Libby said to Steve something about have fun for Drew.. or something along those lines. That's all I've seen of them talking though.. but I may have missed something!

----------


## Jojo

> As far as I remember they haven't really spoken :s. I think when there was that Oaky reunion Libby said to Steve something about have fun for Drew.. or something along those lines. That's all I've seen of them talking though.. but I may have missed something!


Oh yeah, I remember that bit now....Must catch up though - I've got a weeks worth on my sky planner taking up too much room  :Lol: 

I may aswell just watch the omnibus tomorrow at this rate  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

Wow they really do link all the families together some how

----------


## CrazyLea

:EEK!:  a week's worth! Yeah you might aswell  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

Although to be honest.. this weeks Neighbours wasn't that great. Nothing really good happened.. I think the best part of the week was seeing all the christmas lights.. they were so pretty  :Stick Out Tongue: . Rest was pretty rubbish... but other's might disagree  :Stick Out Tongue: . (It was very Ned/Janae based *yawns* and Rachel/Angus based *yawns again*, oh and Riley and Elle based *yawns for the last time. Yeah thinking about it.. really, really boring week).

----------


## Abbie

I like Riley and Elle

----------


## CrazyLea

I like Elle. But Riley is just a carbon copy of Dylan... only more boring (if that's possible)... IMO.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Where you guy's up to at the moment, is the horse stuff with Elle and Riley?

----------


## Abbie

Its christmas isnt it? And they did those lights

----------


## Jessie Wallace

ok thanks, you nearly up to the christmas cliff hanger stuff then.

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah that's next week. Can't wait. Was reading it tonight  :Cheer: .

----------


## Abbie

You know after the cliffhanger, will neighbours go off air for a bit or continue?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It will continue, it was the Australian Christmas cliff hanger, you like the episode before they go off air for a few weeks. But it's not christmas or anything here so nothing to stop for. Home and Away do it too.

----------


## Abbie

So does that mean slowly we are catching up to the pace in Oz cos we continue it while they have a break?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I little but we have break's during the year too, so it's a bit of both really. About 3 1/4 months apart at the moment

----------


## Abbie

Thats what I dont get, I mean it would make more sense to have a break after the cliffhanger

----------


## Jessie Wallace

na, it's fine without continue's nicley on.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I know, I mean Im not really complaining cos cliffhangers kill me but its just if we have breaks when there is no real cliffhanger later on in the year, I'll forget about it and wont urge to me watch it

----------


## Jessie Wallace

na, soap's don't really need them anyways. your always going to go back to them anyway!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

OMG Darren and Janae, 

For a start if your coming to win back your girlfriend because you cheated on her, you dont kiss another girl lol. And since Janae has been cheated on b4 by boyd she should know how much it hurts and have more respect for ned.

And how convenient for kirstin to see the whole thing

----------


## LostVoodoo

it is a soap after all ;) 

liking the danceparty antics!

----------


## Jojo

> OMG Darren and Janae, 
> 
> For a start if your coming to win back your girlfriend because you cheated on her, you dont kiss another girl lol. And since Janae has been cheated on b4 by boyd she should know how much it hurts and have more respect for ned.
> 
> And how convenient for kirstin to see the whole thing


Respect for Ned?!?!?!  With the way he's been treating her over the whole Kirsten thing - you go for it Janae!!!  (Not with Darren, but she deserves better than shes been getting - thats for sure!)

Thats not condoning cheating btw - just wanted to make that clear

----------


## LostVoodoo

aarrgh the video didn't tape today and i missed it! grr. thank god for the omnibus!

----------


## *funky*monkey*

> aarrgh the video didn't tape today and i missed it! grr. thank god for the omnibus!


Ohh, there's an omnibus?! When is it on? I quite often miss it, didn't know there was an omnibus  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abbie

Yay Marco is back. He seems different though now

----------


## Abigail

> Ohh, there's an omnibus?! When is it on? I quite often miss it, didn't know there was an omnibus


Its on Saturday's at 10.50am on Five and Sunday's at 11.45am on Fiver.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *funky*monkey*
> 
> 
> Ohh, there's an omnibus?! When is it on? I quite often miss it, didn't know there was an omnibus 
> 
> 
> Its on Saturday's at 10.50am on Five and Sunday's at 11.45am on Fiver.


oh i just cant take to that name FIVER lol

----------


## Abigail

> oh i just cant take to that name FIVER lol


Ditto. Whats wrong with keeping it at Five Life?  It just doesn't sound right.

----------


## Abbie

Fiver- it sounds I dunno just cheap, although Â£5 is a lot of money to me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Fiver- it sounds I dunno just cheap, although Â£5 is a lot of money to me



lol wish a fiver was still a lot of money to me hehe

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Loved it when Pouch was released and Bridget walked on her own.  Lovely emotional stuff!  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Sweet but sooooooooo annoying. I just love Miraculas healing in soaps!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Not annoying at all to me.  We knew that Bridget could walk on her own, but it took Pouch to make her see it.

----------


## Abbie

O dear, elle doesnt look too good

----------


## Abbie

:Angry:  What on earth is Paul doing?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

since when did he even know who kirsten is, now hes practically drooling all over her?

----------


## Abbie

I know its just tooo werid.
And looks like Rebecca has got herself in trouble.

----------


## lizann

Whats happening with Elle and Riley i hope they get together.

Yes i agree since when does Paul know Kirsten?

Poor Toadie. Has Steph left for good?

----------


## Abbie

Steph has just gone to her mums for a bit
I hope Elle and Riley get together too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I have not watched for about a few weeks on and off, who is donna and where did she come from. what is her fasination with rachel,

----------


## tammyy2j

> I have not watched for about a few weeks on and off, who is donna and where did she come from. what is her fasination with rachel,


Donna is an ex of Ty (the guy that lives and works with Steph, he is also a musician) Rachel pretended to be Ty's new girlfriend

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so thats why shes trying to be like rachel

----------


## CrazyLea

Did they ever go out? I thought she was just some weird fan of his.. ? 
She's so creepy either way.

----------


## lizann

OMG why didnt they let Marco in?  :Angry:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I never quite took to marco, so i cant say i will be sorry to see him go.

I do like carmella though so it will be a shame on her to lose him though

----------


## hippychick215

hi, can anyone tel me what happened in todays eppisode, i was out then forgot to tape it later :Sad:  , im so mad i missed it :Mad:  . thanks

----------


## *-Rooney-*

carmella and marco got married in the hospital, 

I only saw half of it so i dont know what else happened

----------


## lizann

> hi, can anyone tel me what happened in todays eppisode, i was out then forgot to tape it later , im so mad i missed it . thanks


Marco was found but his injuries are uncurable so he's going to die.

Kristen is injured seriously also. The episode ended where she was having a bad turn.

Rachel thinks Donna is responsible for the fire.

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG that episode was so sad  :Crying:  RIP Marco

----------


## *-Rooney-*

that was so sweet with the picture though

----------


## tammyy2j

Carmella singing was lovely

I like little Toadie Junior - Callum

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i cant take to him - callum, dont know why.

That new teacher is a right stick in the mud is she not, I liked when declan and bridget were protesting her rules. Libby was right with what she was saying to the parents but what is dans problem does he just have a problem with libby now because sam has left i missed a bit?

----------


## lizann

Dan wants Libby - Libby wants Dan so what their problems???????

Is Toadie actually with Nicola or is it just pretend?  :Searchme:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

toadie likes nicola but knows nothing can happen because shes in love with steve - i missed today's but thats what i know

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG does Steve have feelings for Nicola  :Angry:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dunno, hes hurt after nicolas revelation about miranda though

----------


## Abbie

I dont suppose any knows the last number of the episode aired?

----------


## pinkles14

> I dont suppose any knows the last number of the episode aired?


I think it was episode 5511

----------

Abbie (27-10-2008)

----------


## Abbie

Thankyou, Im just trying to catch up, or well get ahead  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pinkles14

Episode 5512 here in th uk
Episode 5570 in Australia

----------

Abbie (28-10-2008)

----------


## Abbie

Thankyou, I love Neighbours at the moment, Im up to episode 5537

----------


## lizann

I'm so glad Angus is gone now hopefully we see Rachel with Ty 

Libby is a lucky having both Lucas and Dan after her 

I really find Bridget and Declan a boring couple  :Thumbsdown:  

Where is Olivier?

----------


## kayuqtuq

> I'm so glad Angus is gone now hopefully we see Rachel with Ty 
> 
> Libby is a lucky having both Lucas and Dan after her 
> 
> I really find Bridget and Declan a boring couple  
> 
> Where is Olivier?



Oliver took up a job offer in New York.

Carol   :Cool:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh has oliver left i thought it was just a case of we hadnt seen him around lately

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> oh has oliver left i thought it was just a case of we hadnt seen him around lately


Yes, Oliver's exit was a very low key affair and happened very quickly.

----------


## Abbie

There are moments I like Bridget and declan and then others im like...boring!

I love donna!  :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

I love Donna she's really good. I love Bridget and Declan they are so cute. 

Is it me or in Austrailia is it really easy to get a journalism job!

----------


## Perdita

Not just in Australia, not if you live in soapland  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

yeah true! it was like Toadie beoming a lawyer in like three weeks or something stupid

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  I know what you mean. Susan got in really easy!

----------


## lizann

Is Donna bisexual?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i thought that too when she was talking to bridget about losing her virginity and brigit asked her a question, and she said with a girl or a guy?

----------


## Abbie

I dunno, all we know is shes possibly had some lesbian experiences

----------


## *-Rooney-*

does anyone know what # of episode we are up to in the uk?

----------


## no1abbafan

Dan and Libby together tonight - I am so happy I could cry - they just look such a lovely couple  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

Aww I love them as a couple  :Big Grin:  I really hope it lasts

----------


## lizann

I love Libby and Dan together

----------


## tammyy2j

So is Ringo after Donna or Carmella?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

donna i think

----------


## Abbie

Gotta be Donna  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Rachel dating Ty now?

WTF is up with Declan he is being an ass to Ringo over the captaincy  :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

Thats declan for you though

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yes, he's a bit hot headed.

----------


## Abbie

I like Declan really but sometimes he really does need to chill!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yes he is a highly strung teen   Spoiler:     wonder how he will react to the news that didge is preggers

----------


## Abbie

Yep some very good storylines ahead  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm liking the flirting and teasing between Elle and Lucas i hope it develops more - let Libby with Dan

----------


## Abbie

I really like the idea of Elle and lucas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah they are sweet when they arent bickering lol

and if they get together leaves a complete clear road for libby and dan

  Spoiler:     dan asks lucas to be best man and when libby finds out she gives him an ultimatum, either lucas pulls out or she does

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm liking the flirting and teasing between Elle and Lucas i hope it develops more - let Libby with Dan


Yes, Elle and Lucas are great aren't they?  Brilliant today when Elle said that nice stuff to him when he rescued her from the car!  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

I just think they really suit each other too and I think elle deserves to be happy

----------


## lizann

So does Libby want Dan or Lucas?

I like Lucas with Elle - there is better chemistry between them 

Has Donna stopped taking the pill or was she on other medication

----------


## Abbie

Dan!!!  :Wub:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Has Donna stopped taking the pill or was she on other medication


I Think it  was the pill and i think she missed some days, How good was that for friendship solidarity all 3 of them doing a test together to support Donna.

so they will have to go through the whole testing again cos they got mixed up to see whos the mummy lol

Steph, Libby and Elle were like Charlie angels stealing the bikes

----------


## LostVoodoo

loving this pregnancy storyline. nice to see neighbours actually talking about teenage sex- they never used to before!

does anyone know anything about the series climax that we normally get in the UK around Februrary/March?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I cant wait to see what the daddy says when he finds out but got a feeling he wont be told for a wee while

----------


## Katy

I am loving neighbours at the minute, how harsh was Declan to his mum. 

I love Rebeccas role in all this i wish she was used more 

The pig thing was quite funny

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I love rebecca in neighbours also, 

poor bridget she just needs to know she isnt alone and she was on the verge of telling her mum and dad and they started going on about her future as a doctor. She doesnt want to let them down.

And theres declan flirting with some footie groupie. At least she can talk to rebecca about it

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think Rebecca's great.  It was a lovely scene between her and Bridget.  Rebecca just understood without Bridget having to say much at all.

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg, how random is it that Libby has a new head!  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

that libby is gonna be hard to get used to.

Loved donna today in the clinic, - dreams about getting chased through a shopping mall by a giant needle with legs lol

----------


## Abbie

I really dont like the new Libby

----------


## *-Rooney-*

me neither i suppose it will just take a bit of getting used to im just glad its only temporary

----------


## *-Rooney-*

does anyone else think the new libby looks a llittle like an older version of hannah martin (rebecca ritters)

tut tut ty

Sweet moment with declan and bridget though, then with dec and his mum

----------


## *-Rooney-*

poor harold  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Elle and Lucas get their act together fast 

Pregnant Sam back  :EEK!:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

poor libby, I still cant get used to the new actress

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Is libby unable to have children? how did that happen since she has ben, I didnt watch it at that point in time.

----------


## lizann

> Is libby unable to have children? how did that happen since she has ben, I didnt watch it at that point in time.


I think Ben was a miracle baby as i remember i could be wrong Libby and Steph had a motorbike accident which resulted in Libby being unable to have kids 

Its hard to get used to the new Libby (even the actress and the actor who plays Dan were both in McLeod's Daughters together) 

Is Rebecca getting a new love with Prinicpal Andrew - BTW how is he Prinicpal i thought Libby had the job after Dan turned it down

----------


## LostVoodoo

when are we getting proper Libby back? these eps have been really good, but it would be way better if we had the proper character in it!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im just wondering if the only reason they brought sam back, is to give them a reason to postpone the wedding so that it is kim that is playing libby when she marrys dan. I mean if we ever saw pics of their wedding day on the wall or fireplace and it was the other libby would be weird

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Lucas trying to break up Dan and Libby again? I mean he brought Sam back

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think it was more a case of sam asking how dan was and if he was with libby yet and lucas let it slip because he is quite angry she is back and pretending she knew nothing about the wedding etc and i think he is going to spill the beans.

plus he keeps asking elle out i think he is smitten with her

----------

tammyy2j (05-03-2009)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> im just wondering if the only reason they brought sam back, is to give them a reason to postpone the wedding so that it is kim that is playing libby when she marrys dan. I mean if we ever saw pics of their wedding day on the wall or fireplace and it was the other libby would be weird


that might indeed be it!

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is Bridget gone?

Poor Harold  :Sad:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i missed today's ep, anything good? did Harold and Didge go back home?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah they went home and carmella had her going away party. and she sold her half of the general store to elle on the condition she renamed it harolds store

zeke is in more trouble with his new pals at school.

----------

LostVoodoo (11-03-2009)

----------


## lizann

Why is Zeke acting so bad?

So long Carmella and Chloe

----------


## *-Rooney-*

he seemed to lose it when he found out harold had cancer and justin and his pals were there and he hung out with them and its just continued from there

----------


## LostVoodoo

has Carmella gone for good then? i missed a lot of neighbours last year and i no idea what went on with oliver/marco etc...

----------


## no1abbafan

Glad to see the old Libby back, no disrespect to the girl that filled in for her, but it wasn't the same, I didnt identify with her as Libby :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yes, great that the real Libby is back!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes its great the real Libby is back 

Poor Susan her MS is starting up again and Zeke missing

----------


## LostVoodoo

i am very intrigued by all this now that its been revealed someone is accessing his bank account. although, whilst i understand that it is part of the storyline, does anyone else think Rachel should be a tiny bit more upset about all this?

----------


## tammyy2j

> i am very intrigued by all this now that its been revealed someone is accessing his bank account. although, whilst i understand that it is part of the storyline, does anyone else think Rachel should be a tiny bit more upset about all this?


Yes i agree Rachel seems too calm only Karl is really freaking out about Zeke being missing 

I love Elle and Lucas together 

Paul is being a right a$$hole to Rebecca and Andrew 

BTW that prinicpal Andrew is hot  :Heart:

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Steph being such a biatch?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I thought today's episode was excellent.  Brilliant acting from all in the Zeke storyline!

----------


## LostVoodoo

i've not read any of the spoilers, but my guess is that Libby is having an eptopic pregnancy. who's with me?

and oh my word, didn't susan look fabulous? everyone looked good actually, it was a beautiful wedding.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I cant stand sass, why would you take a picture when someone collapses?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Loved Rebecca Pushing Sass out of the way to catch the bouquet.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Loved Rebecca Pushing Sass out of the way to catch the bouquet.


oh yes, that was hilarious! love a good scrap on Ramsey St!

this whole Miranda and the baby thing is weird. and there is no way the police would arrest/try and section her at the drop of a hat like that!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

if any one is in the wrong its the mother, why would you leave a baby alone to make a hair appointment.

----------


## Tigerpip

As I am not a real regular watcher of Neighbours - I'm not sure if I qualify to comment here, but I don't know about anyone else,  but the character Sass is driving me insane - I just want someone to stand up to her and see through her manipulative lying ways! :Angry:  
I still cannot work out why she is living in Harold’s house- when she is obviously not without the means to support herself, especially in view of the fact that she *whipped up several dresses literally overnight* for the wedding! What a load of nonesense!  With those skills she should be working in a fashion-house for a designer.
I know every soap needs an evil bitch – but she takes the biscuit for me, and I just see red when she walks roughshed over everyone and gets away with it.  If Rebecca doesn’t do something soon, I will self destruct! Haha!
<yes, I know it is just a tv show>, but sometimes……you just gotta vent!

Also, the Miranda/baby stealing item was total horse-sh*t! :Wal2l:  

Rooney - yes, I agree - what mother in her right mind would leave a baby unattended - for any reason, let alone a hair appointment. She should have been arrested for neglect!
*T*

----------


## LostVoodoo

lol, that Neighbours psychologist is always kept busy! i'm always surpirsed they hire another actor to do it and not just get Karl in, he appears to be qualified in all areas of medicine! is it the same Dr Levi who treated Izzy years ago?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Yeah i cant stand sass either she lied and manipulated her way into living in Harolds house just to be close to rich man Paul Robinson, as she had her daughter Tiegan working as a spy before she turned up. I just cant believe Paul is falling for it.

----------


## Tigerpip

> Yeah i cant stand sass either she lied and manipulated her way into living in Harolds house just to be close to rich man Paul Robinson, as she had her daughter Tiegan working as a spy before she turned up. *I just cant believe Paul is falling for it*.


Men can be _such fools_ when it comes to Women though.  :Lol:  
However, talk about_ pot, kettle and black_.. Paul is a manipulator and schemer - but I'm ashamed to admit_ I like him!_ 
I'm betting he has probably seen through her lies and is letting her get away with it until _he_ decides to call the shots!  He doesn't suffer fools gladly -  and I am betting he has another scheme waiting in the wings!
*T*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Oh i hope so - please dont let her become the next mrs Robinson like she seems to believe

----------


## LostVoodoo

speaking of Paul, loved his dancing yesterday - the writers do sometimes forget he is missing a leg!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

actually i forgot that myself lol

----------


## Katy

I have quite enjoyed the wedding scenes recently. I agree with you on Sass, she is a right pain! she adds nothing.

----------


## Tigerpip

> speaking of Paul, loved his dancing yesterday - the writers do sometimes forget he is missing a leg!


Yes, he is missing an actual limb - but does (one would assume) have a prosthetic one.  On that score, he does have a *convenient limp* when they remember!
*T*  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so thats Rachel gone now,

Bridget and Dec back together - hope they sort the baby situation out or they will continue to argue

I dont like Andrew, i know he did wrong but I like Rebecca with Paul

----------


## Tigerpip

Is it just me, or does anyone else notice that in Aussie soaps - they always seem to leave the front door open? (I've been to Oz and it never happened in real life!) :Lol:  Yes, it is hot in the winter in Australia, and those mozzie screens are effective - but surely privacy would be essential for those little chats and disclosures.
The characters gamely walk in, and out (obviously opening  the screen door) but they continue their convo oblivious of *that door* being wide open!  This seems so silly, and if it is just a question of *props & set direction* - then  that's pretty poor show or what?? 

It doesn't matter if the persons involved are having a serious _<cough>_ private conversation, or it is in the dead of night -- *those doors* remain open, for all those nosy neighbours to hear what is being said behind them! :Lol:  
Rant over..*T*  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

I have noticed that too, thank you for pointing out that this is not the same in real life  :Bow:   However, most of the plots and storylines involve people's conversations or meetings being overheard, which applies to UK soaps as well.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> so thats Rachel gone now,
> 
> Bridget and Dec back together - hope they sort the baby situation out or they will continue to argue
> 
> I dont like Andrew, i know he did wrong but I like Rebecca with Paul


I like Andrew, but think the engagement is rather sudden.  I like Rebecca with Paul too.

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  I noticed that about the doors too!

----------


## tammyy2j

What the hell as happend to Zeke and when did he get with Donna  :Confused:  

I hope Elle and Lucas get back together soon

----------


## Perdita

> What the hell as happend to Zeke and when did he get with Donna  
> 
> I hope Elle and Lucas get back together soon


Apparently Donna told him that they had been attracted to each other after he came back from going missing. It has carried on from there, that is what I gather from the omnibus I have seen.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Poor Dan and Libby  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i know

OMG i really wish Lucas and Elle would sort them selves out once and for all.

Glad Bridget and Declan have decided to keep the baby

----------


## Abbie

I know its so sad  :Sad: 

I agree by the way about Lucas and elle I love them together and they need to sort it out  :Wub:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i so thought Bridget was going to offer to have Libby and Dan adopt her baby, lol. 

was totally cringing for poor elle today

----------


## Abbie

Awww I love Lucas and elle!  :Wub:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how dare paul compare lucas to him - how insulting

----------


## Abbie

I know!
Lucas is not like him

----------

